# Clausing Lathe breaker info



## songbird (Dec 6, 2012)

Hey guys, I have a Clausing 5914 lathe, which has the factory supplied 2hp, 220 volt, 3 phase motor. Since I do not have 3 phase power available, I've been using a phase converter, which seems to work quite well. I share the power to the lathe with a "Supermax" knee mill, (Bridgeport clone), but do not run both at the same time. I need a 40 amp minimum breaker in my electrical panel, for a welder. I decided to run a disconnect with a smaller fuse between the phase converter and house panel, as to protect the lathe, mill and myself from an overload. I'm not sure what size fuse to use. I cannot access the motor I.D. tag on the lathe to see how many amps it draws and the motor on the mill does not say. Anyone out there have a suggestion? Thanks in advance, Jim.


----------



## Tony Wells (Dec 6, 2012)

If you have, or can borrow a clamp on ammeter, like an Amprobe, you can get a pretty good idea of a run current for each motor. Figure 4x for start current, and about 2x for under load. You should be safe sizing your protection around those numbers.

If you don't mind Harbor Freight, I believe they have an economical clamp on ammeter.


----------



## songbird (Dec 6, 2012)

Tony Wells said:


> If you have, or can borrow a clamp on ammeter, like an Amprobe, you can get a pretty good idea of a run current for each motor. Figure 4x for start current, and about 2x for under load. You should be safe sizing your protection around those numbers.
> 
> If you don't mind Harbor Freight, I believe they have an economical clamp on ammeter.



Thanks Tony. I will try Harbor Freight.


----------

